# Captains Cove 2011



## hoho (May 15, 2011)

http://pjgat09.gotdns.com/captains_11/

See you guys there!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 15, 2011)

Shall be going.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 15, 2011)

Looks like I should be able to make this one. On a side note, is anyone going to be driving by the Grand Central Terminal in New Haven that morning around 8 that can pick up me and 1 or 2 friends?


----------



## JyH (May 16, 2011)

I'm most likely going.
Does anybody want to buy/trade for a black MF8 Legend? I haven't even done 50 solves on it, and it's in great condition (although the logo is completely gone).


----------



## Kapusta (May 16, 2011)

JyH said:


> I'm most likely going.
> Does anybody want to buy/trade for a black MF8 Legend? I haven't even done 50 solves on it, and it's in great condition (although the logo is completely gone).


 
There's a good chance I'll be going, and if I do I would be interested. It really fits my style for some reason.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 16, 2011)

Link not working.


----------



## JyH (May 16, 2011)

Kapusta said:


> There's a good chance I'll be going, and if I do I would be interested. It really fits my style for some reason.


 
I'll sell it for around $8, or you can offer me a puzzle. I really am not looking for anything ATM, but if I had to choose, maybe a JSK, colored GuHong, or 3x3x4. However, I would much prefer cash.


----------



## Kian (May 16, 2011)

Somehow I've missed every Captain's Cove since its inception. I expect to be there this year, though.


----------



## Bob (May 16, 2011)

I will be there. I will be selling cubes, but I will probably not be setting up a table...depends on the weather.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 16, 2011)

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USCT0019

Hopefully this trend doesn't continue.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 19, 2011)

i'll be there, is anyone willing to sell/trade for a 3x3x4 or lan lan 2x2? hit me up.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 20, 2011)

do you take requests?


----------



## Kian (May 20, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> do you take requests?


 
I do, but I expect them in the Rap or R&B category.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 20, 2011)

Kian said:


> I do, but I expect them in the Rap or R&B category.


 
Could the choice of genre be changed with a small fee? Rap really isn't my style.


----------



## Kian (May 21, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Could the choice of genre be changed with a small fee? Rap really isn't my style.


 I do sometimes take special requests.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

Oprah?


----------



## HelpCube (May 21, 2011)

i might be there, depends on my schedule.


----------



## MEn (May 23, 2011)

Anyone willing to give me a ride or travel with them by train?

I live in lower Manhattan of NYC.


----------



## Vinny (May 23, 2011)

I pre registered, but I realized I can't come.


----------



## Kian (May 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I pre registered, but I realized I can't come.


 
Email Peter to let him know. That is the common courtesy so he can plan to not have you (not print scorecards, etc.)


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2011)

Well that went pretty well.

7.59 3x3 single
9.69 3x3 avg (7, 10, 10, 12, 8 <_<)
1:11 5x5 avg

4x4 avg still eludes me though :/

O and thanks to Peter for ruining an almost good magic avg


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

Did you know:

Dan is too cool to react to sub 8 singles.

If John Tamanas gets world record, we all jump into the bay.

Bob Burton *will* throw unsolved cubes into the water.

Dan "accidentally" hit Jeffrey while "stretching his arms". I'm on to you. 


Thanks to Peter for organizing and Bob for delegating. Awesome competition!


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Dan "accidentally" hit Jeffrey while "stretching his arms". I'm on to you.


 
He shouldn't be walking right up next to me when I'm stretching! 

Also, let it be known that some people should have put on some sun screen. Outdoor competitions always leave a few victims.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> He shouldn't be walking right up next to me when I'm stretching!



You shouldn't be stretching when he's walking right up next to you!


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2011)

I also hit Bob in the face.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

Kian said:


> I also hit Bob in the face.


 
Ah, no loss really.


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Ah, no loss really.


 
In all fairness, he was out of line.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 29, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Also, let it be known that some people should have put on some sun screen. Outdoor competitions always leave a few victims.


 
No idea where you get this idea from.


----------



## timspurfan (May 29, 2011)

Well, congrats to everyone, and I wish I could have been there. How is John's comp. looking?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Ah, no loss really.



How'd you do?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> How'd you do?


 
Assorted high 10 singles and an 11.6x average in the first round. Second and third rounds weren't great, but that's not too big of a deal.


----------



## danthecuber (May 29, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> How is John's comp. looking?


 
It's a no go until December


----------



## cuBerBruce (May 29, 2011)

Dan's 8.13-second solve in the final round:


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Assorted high 10 singles and an 11.6x average in the first round. Second and third rounds weren't great, but that's not too big of a deal.


 
Nice, nice. I really wish I could have gone.


----------



## JyH (May 29, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> He shouldn't be walking right up next to me when I'm stretching!
> 
> Also, let it be known that some people should have put on some sun screen. Outdoor competitions always leave a few victims.


 
bully


----------



## Bob (May 29, 2011)

and apparently JT solves cross on green. :/


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Nice, nice. I really wish I could have gone.


 
Oh, well. Next NE comp, okay?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 29, 2011)

And somehow I completely missed the existence of this competition. *facepalm*


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> And somehow I completely missed the existence of this competition. *facepalm*


 
Sign up to be a cubingUSA member. You get email updates for all the comps in the USA, or in said area.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 30, 2011)

Excellent story at Kian's expense:

On the fourth solve in the semifinal, Kian was solving, and because it was a bit windy, the scorecard blew off the table onto Kian's cube. He got a 16.xx on the solve. But this was pretty clearly an unfair distraction, so in accordance with the WCA regulations, we gave him a replacement solve. On the replacement, he got a 20.xx. Now, since Kian had already gotten a 23.xx, the 20 counted. So, because he did the replacement solve, Kian's average was more than a second worse. He missed the finals by about .3 seconds.


----------



## a small kitten (May 30, 2011)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

Decent competition for me. PB single and average (3x3), although they still were not very good.
Funny Moments:
"Andy, see how fast you can do R,U x63."
*13.xx, non-cuber lady and her friends come over*
"THAT WAS AMAZING!!! DO THAT AGAIN!"
Oh, non-cubers...The joy of outdoor competitions...

Also, while I was practicing, and man just stared at me solving. Said he was an LA TV producer or something, and started filming...Of course he says I might be cheating, so he takes the cube and scrambles it. Then he gives it do Adomes, WTF! Of course Adomes fails, and gets a 30.xx :fp.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 30, 2011)

JyH said:


> Decent competition for me. PB single and average (3x3), although they still were not very good.
> Funny Moments:
> "Andy, see how fast you can do R,U x63."
> *13.xx, non-cuber lady and her friends come over*
> ...


 
That was really stupid. xD I tried to tell them that I didn't actually solve it, but that lady wouldn't listen.


----------



## Kian (May 30, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Excellent story at Kian's expense:
> 
> On the fourth solve in the semifinal, Kian was solving, and because it was a bit windy, the scorecard blew off the table onto Kian's cube. He got a 16.xx on the solve. But this was pretty clearly an unfair distraction, so in accordance with the WCA regulations, we gave him a replacement solve. On the replacement, he got a 20.xx. Now, since Kian had already gotten a 23.xx, the 20 counted. So, because he did the replacement solve, Kian's average was more than a second worse. He missed the finals by about .3 seconds.



The best part of this story is that I wasn't going to take an extra solve and actually just said "eh, whatever it's no big deal" to Bob when he suggested I do one. Then Tim convinced me to, though. Thanks, Tim.


----------

